# R.I.P Charlie



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Charlie died this morning, pretty devastated 

r.i.p my handsome cheeky laddo.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

rip sweet boy xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

((((hugs)))) so sorry hun
sleep tight Charlie xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

So sorry to read that hes gone, RIP Charlie have fun at the bridge.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so sorry

Sleep peacefully little Charlie xxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Sleep well lil man xxxx


----------

